
There's More to Life Than Being an Entrepreneur - slvv
https://medium.com/hi-my-name-is-jon/theres-more-to-life-than-being-a-fucking-entrepreneur-332bce126731#.l2v9zyfhv
======
slvv
Probably a better title would be "It's okay to be an employee, too."

